# Starblazer replacement body parts (plastic mouldings)



## 118052 (Nov 8, 2008)

This week we had a minor scrape with a Cornish wall in our Autocruise Starblazer LL. Our trusted repairer tried to get a plastic step moulding from Autocruise only to be told that as they have been taken over by Swift all the old Autocruise parts have been sold to a dealer in Ireland!!
Any information on where to obtain parts would be appreciated.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi pitstop, Mick o'leary bought them all up
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/
they are in Beverly,Hull so not quite as far :lol: :wink: :wink: 
terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that information I have forwarded it onto the Autocruisers club.
And yes we are still going strong.

cabby


----------

